# Research - the name of the industry



## 6003 (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi Friends,

I have been involved in a few research projects over the last few years about the 'industry' and i have a question that should be of interest to researchers.

So, what do you call this industry? Catering? Food Service? Hotel and Catering? Hospitality? Tourism/ etc... etc...

In the UK we tend to use the term 'Catering' whilst in the USA it's 'Food Service" I believe that in Germany 'Catering' refers to functions only (?).

Does it matter? Well, if you're doing research of course it does.

One point of interest is that the most universal term is 'Restaurant'. The different translations can be recognized as they don't stray too far from the french spelling.

Can we have a world wide nomenclature?

Any researchers got any ideas?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Food service, Hospitality industry...


----------

